# POLL: What oil are you guys using in your Cruze?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*What oil are you guys using in your Cruze?*

This pole is a follow-on to the thread of the same name and subject.

Because polls are limited to 10 selections, if your oil isn't listed just include its name in your posting.


----------

